# Any fish on bed



## basswilson87 (Mar 31, 2010)

Just woundering if any of yall have been to hurricane lake this year an if so are the bass pulled up an started to spon yet.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes and i know where some big ol girls are, this is the only time of year when you will see the cathunter bass fishing:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

they're all spawned out in my private honey hole. Caught a 5, 7.5 and an 8 last week on bed.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Man and I started to go out to Hurricane Sunday! I have to try something this weekend after I get off of work. Dang on UTA's! Good report are the bream bedding at all that you know of Mr. Moore?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

bream wont bed until the bass are done. go for bass for the next week or so then bust the bream


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

With the weather forecast the next 10 days, it looks like the bass might be pushed off of the beds if they haven't spawned, thus pushing the bream back a little. It's getting cold this weekend.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Mike Moore said:


> they're all spawned out in my private honey hole. Caught a 5, 7.5 and an 8 last week on bed.


i actually went back to my spot today and several more fish had moved up. 1 good female and several males. It was way to windy to do much with um but ill be back tomorrow if it aint rainin'.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Can't wait til the wind lay down a little more I'm ready to hit Hurricane hearing these good reports.


----------

